

Teespring signs up with the NFL to sell custom fan t-shirts - veb
http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2015/08/26/teespring-and-nfl-team-up-for-tees/?

======
veb
I'm so excited by this news, Teespring CEO Walker Williams used to hang out on
the #startups IRC channel on Freenode, and talk about startup ideas.

I remember him talking about Teespring, and I remember testing it too, on one
of my FB pages.

I'm not employed by them or anything, but I feel extremely proud of what
they've accomplished!

------
Robdgreat
This is fantastic. It's always heartening to see successes like this. Well
done, Teespring!

